# New to embroidery, what machines are best? any advice is appreciated!



## HOTROD01580 (Jun 11, 2009)

Short background: Been printing with DTG M2 for two years as home based night business. Now opening storefront and adding embroidery as there are no local embroiderers. Iwill be starting from scratch as far as embroidery goes but I have a tremendous technical grasp of DTG printing.

What machines make for a good starter machine? I'm not afraid to spend the money, I'm afraid of buying something with the inability to keep up with demand in the future as business grows.

What price range should I expect?

What ROI is there in the embroidery world?

What is the learning curve in terms of time with embroidery?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## sportasiajan (Nov 6, 2013)

I would start with a 4 head machine which gives you the flexibility to increase productions as and when you need it, ZSK, Tajima and Barudan are the market leaders. Learning to use the machine isn't too bad and good suppliers should give you some basic tuition when they deliver the machines (I have ZSK machines and they have a very good handbook which explains how to set the machine up etc) Running the machine is one thing but do you plan to digitize the designs yourself or use others to do this for you - reason I ask is that digitizing is a skill and can actually take longer to learn than using the machine. Again some suppliers do digitizing courses too.
Good Luck


----------



## danikasdad (Jun 19, 2014)

If there is no local supplier of equipment(like my situation I would go with multiple single heads. I owned both Tajima and Barudan and both are great machines.


----------



## HOTROD01580 (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks for the responses!
what was the learning curve for the machines in terms of time? 
It took me approx. 6 months to really grasp DTG printing so i think I have a great base for the embroidery mentality.

Also, what does the digitization process require (basics)?


----------



## danikasdad (Jun 19, 2014)

to learn Embroidery equipment is not to bad I had 1 hour of training on my first machine and called tech support when I issues happened. The biggest issue is digitizing that is something personally I leave to experts I own digitizing software but use it very little I have tried but just to busy to learn it.


----------



## riki63 (Sep 18, 2013)

Yeah, I thought about getting into embroidery, a nice lady at my church was looking to unload some pricey equipment. I figured with my extensive graphic design background and natural gift of understanding all things mechanical, it would be a slide on the ice. After looking online a little, I *knew* it would be easy-peasy for me. After paying $10 for an hour-long class to introduce me to it, I decided it was not for me. You have to be aware of how the stitches can overlap and become thick, and the direction of the individual stitches, etc. It was more than I wanted to get into.


----------



## shreddedwheat (Jun 19, 2014)

To get very good, and be very comfortable with all aspects of embroidery, I'd say 6 months is a good time frame to plan on as far as the learning curve. Of course, you can embroider the day you get a machine - but to be really good - six months. Probably similar to what you put in with the DTG.


----------



## HOTROD01580 (Jun 11, 2009)

Again, big thanks for the responses!

Another question - what kind of ROI can I expect?

I know, kind of a vague question without a background.

With DTG printing, I'm at about a 30% profit margin. What types of marging are typical of embroidery?


----------



## kabujanet (Jun 13, 2014)

How would you rate the M2 ? I'm about to purchase one and whats a fair price to pay ?


----------



## HOTROD01580 (Jun 11, 2009)

I like the M2. I started with a used Ebay DTG KIosk II and it was nothing but trouble. We then purchased an HMC-1 and had good success but could not keep up with demand. We invested in the M2 in september of 2012. The first machine never powered up properly so they sent a replacement. We had problems with the second unit, but I attribute the issues to new technology and they have been ironed out. I have some personal issues with the white ink layers not being as think as they should be as they had 1440x2880 dpi capability with the HM1-C and that has been lowered to 1440X720 and then manually adjusted up to 1440x1440.

Overall, I'd grade the M2 as a a- or b+. 

Price, new - under 27K at the time. Not sure where they lie now. 

If you want advice from my experience PM me


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

If you really want to jump in head first...

There are 'home' machines and 'commercial' machines. We started with a 'home' machine (Brother PR600), added another one, then added a commercial SWF 15 needle machine. The 'home' machines are much easier to learn how to use but also have more limited capabilities. The commercial machines require more hands-on setting them up but will run faster, longer and have bigger sewing fields.

If you are going to run a lot of small custom 1-off type orders, single head machines are fine. If you are expecting to run large quantity orders, a multi-head would be the way to go...

Likewise, software comes in different categories. You can spend a few hundred bucks or you can spend thousands. Either way, there is a big learning curve and the more features there are, the steeper the learning curve is.


----------



## HOTROD01580 (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks Tfalk!

I'll be doing a ton of research over the next month or so. this is all valuable info! 

Please keep it coming!


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Embroidery is like printing money. Get a good digitizer and you will do great. The machine will pay for itself in a few months once everyone finds out you do emb. 

Single head will get you into the game but it is hard to make money with it. 

4 head will make bank and larger multi heads will do even better. 

It is clearly a winner with us.


----------



## Lynn07 (May 10, 2013)

I have been using a Husqvarna Viking sewing/embroidery machine and am ready to try the Melco Amaya XTS. Is anyone familiar with this and how has it been for you? The tension on the Viking is so loose, it is driving me crazy. I'm hoping a professional machine will be better. Our has digital software, already, so we are used to that now. Thanks!


----------



## sportasiajan (Nov 6, 2013)

Sorry have no experience with an Amaya, most larger embroidery outfits use either Barudan, Tajima or ZSK machines and I think that speaks volumes for their reliability. I use ZSK's and they are very forgiving of operator error without needing to call out a mechanic. Don't know the price point on Amaya's but I would imagine they would be cheaper than the others. Advantage of Amaya is that you can start with a single head and add others to make up a multi-head as and when you expand.


----------



## NiceThreadsLLC (Mar 20, 2012)

The Amaya machines are nice and fast, but a little finnicky. I've had good results with mine and they really helped me grow my business. Our zsk is amazing though. I think moving forward we will be going with zsk.


----------



## inobu (Dec 29, 2010)

7 out of 10 times a single head unit will get you in trouble. 

We look at the scenario backwards thinking that the store should have the multi head unit and the guy at home needs/afford only a single head unit. This is where the trouble begins. 
If you are a store selling a variety of products you don't have time for production runs as you sell a little of everything. The guy working from home needs to do/sell a lot of one thing to make a profit. 

A store can charge $40 to $50 for a one off product and stay in business because he is positioned for access to customers and can multi task. I guy at home need to be working in volume, he cannot make money
on one off items. 

The hole gets deeper with a large order (that's where the money's at). Lets say a order for 100 items comes in. It takes 10 minutes to run 1 item that means the guy with the single head unit will take 16 hours to complete the job. Normally the cost per unit decreases as the number of items increases. 

Take the same scenario with a 4 head unit and the job will be completed in 4 or 5 hours. That is where the profit will surface. 

Now hypothetically if the guy (at home) has a 4 head unit and gets a order with 1000 units. He should then find the wholesaler with 8 or 16 heads droip off the order go back home and perform a little maintenance on his machines. Although he is giving a little profit to the whole seller he is making the smarter move. 

You must match these operating factors in order to be successful or you will be buying a machine for $14K and selling it on Craigslist for $7K a year later.

Inobu


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

I run 2 single head swf machines in my store and each makes an average of $20 per hour I do lots of orders of 100 and up to 500 pcs true it takes longer to run the orders but I sometimes have work backed up 3 to 4 weeks but my machine I run about 6 hours per day I have a small store front on main st. small orders get a higher per stitch charge them then larger orders. Small orders I charge no less then $1.25 per thousand Min of $10 per design. If on an item that needs special measuring and hooping I charge an extra $5 per item. Back packs and other bags, dog collars I find bigger shops don't want them then I end up with lots of these orders. I have a school that wanted one bag done for a sample and the one shop said we don't like to do one at a time why don't you do at least a dozen. They came to me I did one and ended up with 165 bags. I used both machines and it took 1/2 hour to run one but I charged $15 per bag to embroider and that gives me $60 per hour.


----------



## HOTROD01580 (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks again! More great info from you guys!!!!!


----------



## bethj (Jun 2, 2014)

Hope this is not too late but we use a butterfly machine - it's awesome and we are satisfied with it.

Good luck!


----------

